# Network



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone else having problems with maintaining network connectivity with Uber? Phone shows full bars but keep losing connection. Restart phone and it's OK for a trip or 2 but then I can't log out and I don't show up on the rider app. Lost a ride on the way to pickup.Can't access inbox. Uninstall and reinstalled the driver app and stiill have the problem.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Android phone with the latest software update. Have no problems with Lyft or any other app.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Shut off your WiFi. Every time you drive past a crappy hotspot your phone tries to switch to it and you lose your network. 
Never drive with Wi-Fi enabled.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Shut off your WiFi. Every time you drive past a crappy hotspot your phone tries to switch to it and you lose your network.
> Never drive with Wi-Fi enabled.


Tried that. No joy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Then it’s time to visit your cel providers support desk. 
check what your ping times are to Uber Servers, then check it again when you are having the network issue.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Then it’s time to visit your cel providers support desk.
> check what your ping times are to Uber Servers, then check it again when you are having the network issue.


I went there this morning. I'm not being throttled back from them. Have unlimited and if I go over their cap I lose all network connectivity. Did clear cache in the app. Turned off auto connect to wifi. Won't know if any of that helped until I drive later tonight.

"check what your ping times are to Uber Servers, then check it again when you are having the network issue"
Not sure what you mean or how you do it.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Shut down your phone for 2 minutes and then turn it back on or reset your network, if none of that works it's your provider or the Uber app working on your phone brand and model or you have something in your phone, which means wipe your phone to factory.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I went there this morning. I'm not being throttled back from them. Have unlimited and if I go over their cap I lose all network connectivity. Did clear cache in the app. Turned off auto connect to wifi. Won't know if any of that helped until I drive later tonight.
> 
> "check what your ping times are to Uber Servers, then check it again when you are having the network issue"
> Not sure what you mean or how you do it.


Drop down to command prompt mode and enter "ping Uber.com" or get a network testing app that can ping. It’s like a sonar pulse you bounce off the server to see how long it takes to echo back.









How to Access Terminal (Command Line) on Your iPhone


Instructions on how to access a command line prompt (Terminal window) on your iPhone or iPod touch.



www.iclarified.com




For Android install a terminal emulator.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Drop down to command prompt mode and enter "ping Uber.com" or get a network testing app that can ping.


What makes you think the server for uber.com has anything to do with the severs that the app connects to for dispatch.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OP, get another phone. Borrow, or buy from a retailer that allows returns. Ideally a different carrier. Install the driver app and login. Do a shift. Did the issue go away?

One reason for 4 bars and no uber is if the network is saturated. But that would be a hit and miss thing. If the issue is persistent sat is less likely the problem.

Also, if you connect to a hot spot does the app behave better? If so, that would point to the cell carrier.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> Shut down your phone for 2 minutes and then turn it back on or reset your network, if none of that works it's your provider or the Uber app working on your phone brand and model or you have something in your phone, which means wipe your phone to factory.


Reset Network Settings - works for me

Settings
General
Transfer or Reset phone
Reset
Reset Network Settings.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> What makes you think the server for uber.com has anything to do with the severs that the app connects to for dispatch.


Ok then. Please let us know the correct servers


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Ok then. Please let us know the correct servers


I have no idea. You brought it up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I have no idea. You brought it up.


No, I said to ping UBER.COM. YOU BROUGHT IT UP


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No, I said to ping UBER.COM. YOU BROUGHT IT UP





Atavar said:


> check what your ping times are to Uber Servers, then check it again when you are having the network issue.


You are misleading the OP by making such statements. We don't have any idea where the Uber servers are that the app uses to receive ride requests. It's highly doubtful they are at the public facing server uber.com. So it's likely poor advice to tell the OP to ping that sever. The servers the app uses will be a room full of dedicated machines whose IP addresses we do not know.

This is not the first time I've noted you being excessively combative when queried. Are you OK? I don't recall you being like that in the past. Or perhaps I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

He can ping any server he wants to. If you want to correct my statement please provide the correct servers. I’m not being combative, Do you feel threatened?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

PTB said:


> Reset Network Settings - works for me
> 
> Settings
> General
> ...


Just did as you said but won't know until tomorrow night when I drive again. Last night I did a factory reset and still had problems tonight so I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

My phone recently took an OS upgrade to Android 11, which is about when these issues began. Anyone else running 11 having issues?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Took the next step yesterday (Saturday) and bought a new phone (5G Motorola) and set it up. Went out driving running both platforms. The problems I've been experiencing were still there, if not worse. Pings from Lyft, accepted, they disappear. Occasionally get "poor network connectivity" on Lyft even though I have full bars. Wouldn't let me go offline with Uber, even after a phone restart. It was very busy but I wasn't getting any pings from Uber.

Phone constantly shows 4G LTE service.

Pulled up to a group of drivers sitting in a parking lot and discussed my issues. They're having the same problems and can't get better than 4G LTE service across several carriers.

Went home in disgust and researched service in my area. Found a site that displayed levels of service from many carriers in different cities. It showed where 5G was available. 

AT&T Mobility 3G / 4G / 5G coverage in College Station, United States - nPerf.com

Any opinions on if the no 5G connection is the culprit?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Let me guess, you stayed with the same provider.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Let me guess, you stayed with the same provider.


Yes. As stated in the above post other drivers are having the same problems. I'm Cricket (AT&T). Drivers on AT&T, Verizon, etc are having issues also.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Well I've taken the leap and now have a second (old) phone with new number registered with Lyft. I'll be running 2 phones, one with Lyfy and the other Uber. Each on a different carrier. My experiences over the last month or so seems to be a conflict between the 2 apps on the same phone.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Success...so far. Had no problem logging in/out on either app and no glitches. All was pretty smooth. Now we'll see how it is this weekend when it gets real busy. Students are starting to come back for the fall semester, about 70,000 of them.


----------

